# Thor's Meat Tenderizer



## dfsmoto (Feb 12, 2018)

That's awesome!  Good work.


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 13, 2018)

Should do the trick on the toughest of steaks. Probably without removing the hides.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 13, 2018)

That looks formidable....


----------



## kvt (Feb 13, 2018)

That looks good,   needed just a little bit more point on the spike Then you can go through anything.


----------



## easttex (Feb 21, 2018)

Good lord! You must be angry at those steaks!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

